# Couple of Christmas Ornaments



## Justturnin (Aug 6, 2012)

'nuf said.  Both hollowed out.  Soaked with thin CA to stabilize from the inside.  Finished w/ Gloss Rat Can Lacquer.


1st is Famin' Box Elder w/ Bolivian Rosewood finials.





Next is Aspen Burl w/ Texas Ebony Finials.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Aug 6, 2012)

I want to try making one of those, they're so cool.  How big are they?
WB


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 6, 2012)

Wood Butcher said:


> I want to try making one of those, they're so cool.  How big are they?
> WB



Thanks,
They are about 2.5" x 6".  I really enjoyed making them and I used less then stellar pen blanks for the finials and they look great.


----------



## Super Dave (Aug 6, 2012)

Very Nice !!

Dave


----------



## jd99 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey Chris; those are cool. Are the very heavy? Did you hollow them out?

Thats a good idea I have a ton of misc wood that won't really work for pen blanks that my brother sent me, and  I was just thinking what am I going to do with this.

Maybe I can glue up some of it and make these, thanks for the idea.:good:


----------



## McBryde (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous Chris, I have to say that I like the aspen burl best though!

E


----------



## Justturnin (Aug 7, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> Very Nice !!
> 
> Dave



Thank you.



jd99 said:


> Hey Chris; those are cool. Are the very heavy? Did you hollow them out?
> 
> Thats a good idea I have a ton of misc wood that won't really work for pen blanks that my brother sent me, and  I was just thinking what am I going to do with this.
> 
> Maybe I can glue up some of it and make these, thanks for the idea.:good:



Hey Danny,
I bet some segmented would be awesome.  Just be careful when hollowing them out.  Maybe you could turn them 2 parts like a lidded box and glue them together.  That is what I have been thinking about doing with some smaller pieces I have here.  I hollowed them using a Sorby Micro Hollowing set I got on sale a WC over a year ago and these are some of the first things I made after making some mini HF's.  As for weight, I weighed the FBE one at 26g so not that bad but the Aspen is a little heavier because I got scared and did not get the walls as thin as I should have.  I need to pick up a thickness gauge so I get a better feel for wall thickness.  The holes are to small to fit my little finger in there to check.



McBryde said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Chris, I have to say that I like the aspen burl best though!
> 
> E



Thanks, I also like the Aspen better.  It had some cracks that I filled with epoxy and mica.


----------



## Toni (Aug 7, 2012)

Just Beautiful!!


----------



## LL Woodworks (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice Chris


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 10, 2012)

I need a lesson on turning the spindly stuff!  I tried to make a wood knitting needle for my wife out of a long FBE blank and that didn't work to well.  I used HSS tools and sharpened them to a razor edge.  Still had a lot of chatter and the thin section was riding up on the tool. What are the tricks to these finials?


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 10, 2012)

They are fun to make.  I have about a dozen half finished.   I need to turn the spindles.  Our woodturners group does a Christmas tree of these for the childrens hospital to raffle off every year.


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome... Very nice work.


----------

